# Pheasants!



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

We went out today and hunted at Mulberry. Great operation, lots of fun! Anyone ever been out there? Here are some of the birds we got.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30764&cat=500


----------



## 3 Joes (Dec 23, 2007)

I guided at mulberry for years. he bird quality has really went down there. There is a preserve 2 miles from there that is great. I will get the info and post on here for you.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wheres it at and what kind of prices do they have???


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

TomC said:


> Wheres it at and what kind of prices do they have???


They are out on route 725 near Camden Ohio....west of Germantown. I paid roughly $105.00 for 5 pheasants and 2 quails. More birds than I would get at Ceasar's Creek. Here is the link to their webpage. 

http://www.mulberrypheasantry.com/


----------

